# Looking for a vintage rangefinder



## Danny_511 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can anyone help me out? I own about 6 cameras, most are vintage SLRs. Im 16 but I like film way more. Anyways, im looking into getting a nice vintage rangefinder. So far, the Canon Canonet QL-17 Giii is the one I have my heart set on but im having trouble finding them for reasonable prices &#65532;. Can anyone recommend a good looking (preferably chrome) and good quality rangefinder?? 

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 23, 2013)

35mm film format ?
What's a reasonable price ?


----------



## Danny_511 (Jan 23, 2013)

dxqcanada said:


> 35mm film format ?
> What's a reasonable price ?



Yes 35mm and idk around 50 bucks or so. Lol im jobless and got most of my cameras from estate sales

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patrice (Jan 23, 2013)

Try this: Konica C35 - rugged with nice optics.

Konica C35 Automatic - Ottawa Cameras For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.

Konica Minolta C35 35mm Rangefinder Film Camera | eBay


----------



## BrianV (Jan 24, 2013)

MinoltaHi-Matic 9 or Hi-Matic 7s,

Random Ebay Auction:

Vintage Minolta Hi Matic 35 mm Camera with Rokor 45 mm Lens | eBay


----------



## compur (Jan 24, 2013)

If you like small cameras the Olympus XA (original model) is one of the smallest rangefinders and it has an excellent lens.  They usually sell in the price range you mentioned. 







More info here:
Olympus XA - Camerapedia


----------



## Patrice (Jan 24, 2013)

XA's are very nice little cameras, one of the smallest full frame compacts there is, other than a Rollei 35 which is not a rangefinder but a zone focus camera. Ive had both an XA and a Rollei for years. XA's tend to have a common problem with a little roller switch under the sliding cover and the camera will not turn on but it's an easy fix. This camera will not operate without a battery. Also, there is no external flash connection other than a propriety little flash that attaches to the side of the camera.


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 24, 2013)

Save up and get what you want, you aren't going to be happy until you do.  (been there, done that, got the tee shirt and wore it out!)

Look, you are going to buy the Canon anyway so why waste money on something that isn't going to satisfy you?

If you have to have something now, take a look at the Canon QL 19, they are MUCH cheaper.  You'd be hard pressed to see the difference in image quality and these are they are practically the same camera (yes the lenses are different but in the real world of holding the camera in your hands and taking pictures, not so much).


----------



## BrianV (Jan 24, 2013)

I've had many Canonet QL17 GIII's, and have a QL17l now. They are good cameras, but things to watch for: etched glass on the front element, jammed shutter mechanism. Usually, the latter can be flood-cleaned UNLESS someone tried to force the camera to advance and fire. The lens on the Minolta H-Matic and Konica S2 is better than most of the Canonets. More quality variation in the Canonet Q17 GIII than the others. The full-size Canonet Ql17 (Not the Compact body of the Ql17l and GIII) tend to have problems in the aperture mechanism. Remember, these are 40 and 50 year old cameras.


----------



## bhop (Jan 24, 2013)

I third the XA if you can't find a good QL17.  It's one of my most used cameras thanks to the small size (smaller than my phone, although it's 3 times as thick.. heh) and being able to throw it in a pocket.  It fits in my pants pocket. 

Another option, and one that fits your 'good looking/chrome' desire is the Yashica Electro 35.  It's aperture priority only though.. as is the XA.  I have all three and enjoy them all, although, if I had to choose just one, it'd be the XA, with the Canonet being second.

Here's mine.. I always have it with me, so I just took this with my phone..heh..


----------



## compur (Jan 24, 2013)

Canon made quite a few Canonet models. The later, smaller ones they called "New Model" Canonets and include the GIII QL19 and QL17. But right before the GIII rangefinders they made the smaller New Model Canonets without the "GIII" badge. They just say "QL" on the front. 

Here is my non-GIII QL17:





 They were available in either chrome or black.

The New Model Canonet "QL" cameras are identical to the "GIII" cameras except they don't have the "GIII" badge and they don't have a tiny light beside the battery check button on the back which the GIII models have. 






 They otherwise have the same dimensions,  features and 40mm f/1.7 lens of the GIII. These often sell for less (well, not the black ones) simply because they lack the "GIII" badge.  These were made in Japan while the GIII models were mostly made in Taiwan.


----------



## Danny_511 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mike_E said:


> Save up and get what you want, you aren't going to be happy until you do.  (been there, done that, got the tee shirt and wore it out!)
> 
> Look, you are going to buy the Canon anyway so why waste money on something that isn't going to satisfy you?
> 
> If you have to have something now, take a look at the Canon QL 19, they are MUCH cheaper.  You'd be hard pressed to see the difference in image quality and these are they are practically the same camera (yes the lenses are different but in the real world of holding the camera in your hands and taking pictures, not so much).



I agree. Thank you




BrianV said:


> I've had many Canonet QL17 GIII's, and have a QL17l now. They are good cameras, but things to watch for: etched glass on the front element, jammed shutter mechanism. Usually, the latter can be flood-cleaned UNLESS someone tried to force the camera to advance and fire. The lens on the Minolta H-Matic and Konica S2 is better than most of the Canonets. More quality variation in the Canonet Q17 GIII than the others. The full-size Canonet Ql17 (Not the Compact body of the Ql17l and GIII) tend to have problems in the aperture mechanism. Remember, these are 40 and 50 year old cameras.




do you have any ql17s left? Lol id happily buy one




bhop said:


> I third the XA if you can't find a good QL17.  It's one of my most used cameras thanks to the small size (smaller than my phone, although it's 3 times as thick.. heh) and being able to throw it in a pocket.  It fits in my pants pocket.
> 
> Another option, and one that fits your 'good looking/chrome' desire is the Yashica Electro 35.  It's aperture priority only though.. as is the XA.  I have all three and enjoy them all, although, if I had to choose just one, it'd be the XA, with the Canonet being second.
> 
> ...



nice. Thanks for the help. Ill look into the Electro. On a different note though, what can you guys tell me about the "Russian Leicas"?


----------



## Danny_511 (Jan 24, 2013)

compur said:


> Canon made quite a few Canonet models. The later, smaller ones they called "New Model" Canonets and include the GIII QL19 and QL17. But right before the GIII rangefinders they made the smaller New Model Canonets without the "GIII" badge. They just say "QL" on the front.
> 
> Here is my non-GIII QL17:
> 
> ...



Wow. That thing is gorgeous, even in black. Any ideas where I might be able to find a non-gIII? And didnt they have the leica screwmount lenses available for the ql17? Or am I wrong?


----------



## compur (Jan 24, 2013)

^ eBay or KEH are the best sources I know of (other than yard sales and such)

None of the Canonet cameras accept interchangeable lenses of any kind.

Canon did make other rangefinder cameras that did accept Leica threaded lenses though.


----------



## bhop (Jan 24, 2013)

compur said:


> Canon did make other rangefinder cameras that did accept Leica threaded lenses though.



..but good luck finding one for under $50.. hah.

Personally, judging from your posts (OP) i'd just try to find a Canonet.  The only problem I have with mine are the faded focus patches..(I have two and they're both pretty faded)


----------



## Danny_511 (Jan 24, 2013)

This is a tad off subject but not really, basically, I wanna know what size lens hood I should get for my Canon A35F. Its a 40mm lens


----------



## compur (Jan 24, 2013)

It's the diameter of the lens filter threads that determine the hood size, not the focal length of the lens.


----------



## compur (Jan 24, 2013)

bhop said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> > Canon did make other rangefinder cameras that did accept Leica threaded lenses though.
> ...



It was mentioned simply to answer his question about interchangeable lenses as he seemed to have confused the Canonet models with the LTM Canon rangefinder models. It wasn't meant as a suggestion to purchase one.


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 24, 2013)

Fed 2 Type D3 Vintage Soviet Camera with Case 1962 | eBay


here you go


----------



## Danny_511 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mike_E said:


> Fed 2 Type D3 Vintage Soviet Camera with Case 1962 | eBay
> 
> 
> here you go



Are they any good?


----------



## Danny_511 (Jan 24, 2013)

compur said:


> It's the diameter of the lens filter threads that determine the hood size, not the focal length of the lens.



It says it uses 48mm filters but I couldnt find anything specific about hoods :/


----------



## compur (Jan 24, 2013)

^ Then is uses hoods with a 48mm thread diameter too.


----------



## bsinmich (Feb 2, 2013)

*I have a Fed 2 that I got on  E Bay a few  years back for $12.  Pictures OK but it weighs a ton and a half to carry.  The rangefinder is not a Leica either.  It is a lot harder to focus quickly.  I enjoy using the old cameras.  One I  have set up lately is a Kodak  Pony 828.  I have to cut my own backiing paper and film but it is fun to use.  A Pony 135 is a manual camera that is light, cheap and very quick to use.  Where do you plan on doing  the sidewalk photography?  In some cases you may want a light camera so you can run faster.


----------



## Danny_511 (Feb 2, 2013)

bsinmich said:


> *I have a Fed 2 that I got on  E Bay a few  years back for $12.  Pictures OK but it weighs a ton and a half to carry.  The rangefinder is not a Leica either.  It is a lot harder to focus quickly.  I enjoy using the old cameras.  One I  have set up lately is a Kodak  Pony 828.  I have to cut my own backiing paper and film but it is fun to use.  A Pony 135 is a manual camera that is light, cheap and very quick to use.  Where do you plan on doing  the sidewalk photography?  In some cases you may want a light camera so you can run faster.



Yea, I gave up on rangefinders. I got a nikon f80 now


----------



## cincyphoto (Feb 27, 2013)

I recently purchased a Voigtlander Vitomatic II on EBAY.  Sent  it out for CLA, looking forward to shooting with it! Nice size camera and they have a great lens.


----------

